# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Flies are ruining my summer!

## dane_c1987

Hello all,

This may have already been posted prior so if this is the case I apologize.

Every summer I go to stay with my parents in Bulgaria, which is great because it's sunny, cheap and the food is great. However, flies are out there in FORCE, and I'm not sure if they're mutated or something but citronella candles don't seem to do anything.

I'm against using bug zappers too as they make a mess as well as a horrid smell.

Any suggestions? Or are we going to have to resort to eating inside!

Many thanks in advance!


Dane

----------


## mikilianis

Perhaps you should ask some Australians what method and how they apply the methods, an Aussie told me that when he was haveing a barbeque at his home he filled a dutbin lid with dog s_ _ t and placed it a distance away from the spot where he was this he explained kept the flies away from his barbie dont know how effective it is never tried it myself, but perhaps you should ask an Aussie

----------


## Semon

Use some sprays for pest control.

----------


## Justloadit

> Perhaps you should ask some Australians what method and how they apply the methods, an Aussie told me that when he was haveing a barbeque at his home he filled a dutbin lid with dog s_ _ t and placed it a distance away from the spot where he was this he explained kept the flies away from his barbie dont know how effective it is never tried it myself, but perhaps you should ask an Aussie


This does work, but I use a little bit of food that is not for eating, or even the bones or fat from the braaied meat. The explanation, is that the flies can smell the food, and when you place this dish, some 3 to 5 meters away, they are more attracted to it because they are not chased away when laying their eggs.

What I also noted, is that the sooner you clean up the left overs on your table, the quicker the flies disappear. Throw the left overs into the same dish or dustbin that you used as the bait.

I dislike the dog feces, simply because the flies sit on it then come bother you while you eat, not a nice thought. At least when it is food, it is cleaner.

----------

